# Random drawings with paint.



## KingVamp (Mar 31, 2010)

I used the old fashion paint app. What you think? 









boy inspiration:  tinymonkeyt's song and 3ds      girl inspiration: random


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2010)

Not too bad


----------



## Bulit (Mar 31, 2010)

Good job kingvamp!


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 1, 2010)

Was expecting more comments , but thanks guys


----------



## 5% (Apr 2, 2010)

Shouldn't set your expectations high lol

Good job


----------



## gba34 (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, good job. How long did it take you?


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 10, 2010)

Excellent work for such a classic method!


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 10, 2010)

I did my Sig using MS paint. Just used the Deathmix TTF font and then messed around with it. I didn't think it turned out too bad considering it was an MS paint job.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 12, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> I did my Sig using MS paint. Just used the Deathmix TTF font and then messed around with it. I didn't think it turned out too bad considering it was an MS paint job.
> looks cool to me
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure, 20 to 25~ min


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

I like the girl's tooth.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Its better then my drawings on PAINT!

Good job.


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 17, 2010)

Paint is awesome.  Except for Vista's lame new version.

I'm an MSPaint conservative.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I like how you used the program's seemingly-useless features to your advantage (like the curved line tool)


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 19, 2010)

looks pretty nice.


----------

